# 2013 Nissan Altima Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Not prepared to settle for second, Nissan’s Camry killer arrives *
> 
> By the end of this year, Nissan will have introduced five new models for 2013 including re-engineered versions of stalwarts like the Pathfinder and Sentra, plus a hatchback, a crossover and the always successful Altima.
> 
> ...


Read the complete 2013 Nissan Altima Test Drive at AtuoGuide.com


----------



## stuffedbackseat (Mar 14, 2012)

so glad they have the v6 option!


----------

